# Bucks End of July



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

Trail Cam Bucks comin into Lucky Buck Mineral Lick


----------



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

great looking pics!!you wont have a hard time finding a place to kill one this year!!


----------



## OhioHuntr02 (Jan 2, 2006)

Wow, those are some great looking deer...i'm jealous!


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

that's a beauty clark !


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

Couple good lookin' deer there. You set your sights on any one of them yet?


----------



## eyedream (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice!!:! :!


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

cant ask for much more to look forward to than that for the up coming [email protected]


----------



## Kaiser878 (Sep 13, 2007)

Mr Bass Catcher! ha Where bout the sweet water are ya! I Live in vegas, strasvegas that is!


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I was out yesterday checking my deer woods out. I no sooner parked in the field and headed for woods on the far end when two bucks that would past for twins that looked just like the one you have posted. They walk right at me for about twenty yards. I got within about 50 yards before they left the field and moved into the woods. They were not alarmed by me moving towards them, they just slowly moved off and continued to watch me go by. I hope they continue this passve behavior in another month. This was at about 12:00 noon, which just goes to show that deer move on an off all day long.All year long


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great looking bucks. I haven't got any film on any nice one's yet this summer, but we have seen them in the fields. I have a bunch of pictures of decent small bucks, which only makes the upcoming seasons look good.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

what kind of trail cam do you have? THe pics dont look too bad.


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

i think its a Wild Game eye. 99$ is what i paid for it.


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

Ill be checkin my cam i put in a new location this weekend..Hopefully ill have some more pics to post if there nice. September 27th is just around the Corner!


----------

